

Deep-seated bias, not lack of confidence, knocks women off the path to success - sinak
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/she-the-people/wp/2014/04/28/deep-seated-bias-not-lack-of-confidence-knocks-women-off-the-path-to-success/

======
nucleardog
The research and article only state it knocks them off the path to
professorship - not success or positions at fortune 500 companies.

> It also questions whether it’s women’s general lack of self-confidence that
> explains why just 23 of the chief executive officers of the Fortune 500
> companies are women or why only about one of every six of executives in
> these companies is a woman, as reported by the non-profit group Catalyst.

The research and article as written do not support the assertion of the title,
unless you define 'success' only as 'getting into a PhD program'.

------
ameister14
This is pretty interesting, though I've always felt that the 'fortune 500 ceo'
gap isn't nearly as illustrative of current rates of discrimination as other
metrics, for the simple reason that most fortune 500 ceo's are 45-60 years old
and so started their careers from 1975-1991.

Academic discrimination makes sense to me as a source of major issues, though,
and in the startup world there're definitely issues with VCs and Angels.
You've got a situation where individuals have immense control with little
oversight. We've put in place a lot of checks and balances in the corporate
world (though that's not done), but I don't believe it's there for advanced
academics as yet.

------
jmromer
Sometimes discrimination is rational. That doesn't "excuse it", nor is it
necessarily so in this case, but I rarely see anyone go through the trouble of
ruling it out. Which is a pity, because greater cognizance of that fact might
provide a stronger impetus for more robust interventions than a mere (nowadays
de facto) quota.
[http://www.nytimes.com/2008/01/25/books/25book.html](http://www.nytimes.com/2008/01/25/books/25book.html)

------
minikites
This shouldn't be surprising to anyone who pays attention to the struggle of
women and minorities.

------
dang
A dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7649815](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7649815).

